# Auch der vernünftigste Mensch bedarf von Zeit zu Zeit wieder der Natur (Nietzsche)



## hefaestus

Hola,
hay una cita de Nietzsche, de su libro "humanos, demasiado humanos", que en alemán dice así: "Auch der vernünftigste Mensch bedarf von Zeit zu Zeit wieder der Natur", que significa algo como "incluso el hombre más racional necesita de tanto en tanto la naturaleza". 
La cuestión es que me gustaría simplificar la frase, quitando el "Incluso el hombre más racional" y el "de tanto en tanto", para que quedara solo el concepto de "necesitamos de la naturaleza", y me gustaría hacer la simplificación conservando las mismas palabras que utiliza originalmente Nietzsche, y de un modo que tenga sentido, ya que no sé si dejar simplemente "Mensch bedarf wieder der Natur" es correcto.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Geviert

No veo problema, aún si se pierde un poco la idea del autor en ese aforismo 31 (la oposición razón lógica/naturaleza como "ilógica necesidad"). Tal vez con el "auch" sería más sensato: 

*Auch der Mensch bedarf der Natur.*

Ps. tienes que poner la frase del thread en el título del post.


----------



## Birke

Creo que, si hay que reducir el texto, estaría menos alejado del original algo como _jeder Mensch bedarf der Natur_. Es decir, todo hombre (incluso el más racional) necesita de la naturaleza.
Me parece que la propuesta de Geviert significaría otra cosa, más bien "incluso el hombre necesita de la naturaleza".


----------



## hefaestus

Muchas gracias por responder!! Y siento lo del asunto del mensaje... 

Entonces, por lo que decís los dos, el "wieder" tendría que sacarlo? Es que quisiera conservar la idea de "de nuevo", conservando el concepto de que el hombre necesita la Naturaleza de nuevo.  

Y entonces el "Mensch bedarf wieder der Natur" así tal cual no sería correcto? ¿O sí? Porque si lo fuera no necesitaría más, claro! Gracias por las ideas, de verdad! Es más complicado de lo que parece, esto de la traducción!!


----------



## Birke

hefaestus said:


> Y entonces el "*der* Mensch bedarf wieder der Natur" así tal cual no sería correcto?


Tendrías que ponerle al menos un determinante a ese sustantivo, que no puede andar solito por el mundo, piensa que en castellano tampoco sería posible.


----------



## hefaestus

De acuerdo! Entonces, añadiendo el "der" ya sería correcto?


----------



## Birke

Sería una frase gramaticalmente correcta, otra cosa es si a Nietzsche le parecería una cita lo bastante fiel o no.


----------



## hefaestus

Jajajaja, de acuerdo, me vale. Jaja

Muchas gracias!!


----------

